# Anyone have an 00+ Polaris XC 800 non VES?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got an SLP exhaust setup for one. Y pipe, tuned pipe, silencer, in excellent condition. Bought it for my sled and come to find out it's an 800 pipe and not a 700. Soooo I'm trying to off it to recoup my cost. Guy said he would refund me the money but not until July 4th which I'm gonna be out of town for so probably be August before I'd see it. Would rather just sell it to someone who actually has an 800. $250


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Sold it finally.


----------

